
Ask HN: Tips for success posting non-simple ideas? - 19eightyfour
I&#x27;ve noticed that on the internet ( HN, news sites, Reddit ) what often works the best, gets the most upvotes and comments is something that presents &quot;the simplest version of the idea.&quot;<p>Necessarily this version is incorrect and misses the nuances of the original.<p>I guess what I&#x27;m asking is -- how can you get beyond conveying something so simple as to be almost useless, but still have it &quot;take in the subject&#x27;s mind&quot; ( i.e, become popular, viewed, read ) ?<p>This is relevant to marketing which is very relevant to what a lot of people on HN are trying to do with their startups and side projects. So please have a think and contribute your ideas!
======
brudgers
Keep in mind that Hacker News is more than just side projects and startups.
Posting something intellectually interesting is probably the way to go. Still
requires luck because a lot of stuff gets posted everyday and some fraction is
intellectually interesting.

A good approach might be if the author writes something that they find
intellectually interesting rather than writing marketing copy from a recipe. I
mean, who wants to read something that the author does not care about rather
than something that is good?

Good luck.

------
bigiain
My tip is to stop trying to measure "success" in terms of upvotes and
comments... Unless your startup or side project is "1) Disrupt Buzzfeed 2) ???
3) Profit!!!" \- there's without doubt better metrics to focus on.

